# Origin stürzt nach Login ab - Installiert auf neuem Windows 10



## moinsen1200 (22. Dezember 2019)

*Origin stürzt nach Login ab - Installiert auf neuem Windows 10*

Hi,

habe auf meinen PC Gigabyte H77-D3H (UEFI BIOS und altes gibt da manchmal probleme anscheinend) Origin installiert, allerdings stürzt es immer nach erfolgreichem Login ab.

Hier die Meldung im eventmanager:


Protokollname: Application
Quelle:        Application Error
Datum:         22.12.2019 16:13:31
Ereignis-ID:   1000
Aufgabenkategorie100)
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      x
Beschreibung:
Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: OriginWebHelperService.exe, Version: 10.5.56.33908, Zeitstempel: 0x5dd474e2
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: OriginWebHelperService.exe, Version: 10.5.56.33908, Zeitstempel: 0x5dd474e2
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
Fehleroffset: 0x00098210
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0xfc8
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01d5b8da5c162a84
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\OriginWebHelperService.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\OriginWebHelperService.exe


Beim ersten Mal startet Origin ganz normal, aber wenn ich dann auf Spiel suchen klicke, stürzt es ab.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Origin stürzt nach Login ab - Installiert auf neuem Windows 10*

Versuch mal das es startet, schließ es im taskmanager und öffne es nochmal neu sodass es die aktuelle Version installiert.


----------



## moinsen1200 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Origin stürzt nach Login ab - Installiert auf neuem Windows 10*

hab es grade erst neu installiert.

nachdem ich auf spiel suchen beim ersten mal geklickt habe, stürzt es bei weiteren logins ab. klicke ich nicht auf spiel suchen nach der installation bleibt es offen.


----------



## h_tobi (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Origin stürzt nach Login ab - Installiert auf neuem Windows 10*

Versuch mal den WebhelperService zu beenden, dann könnte es laufen.

Den Kram braucht es normalerweise nicht.
Sind bei vielen Dingen diese "Helper" im Hintergrund am laufen, meiner Meinung nach überflüssig.

Ansonsten, deinstallieren, neuinstallieren, hilft auch des öfteren...


----------



## Dimoneon (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Origin stürzt nach Login ab - Installiert auf neuem Windows 10*

Hatte ich letztens auch - neu installieren hat gereicht und den Fehler behoben.


----------



## moinsen1200 (1. November 2020)

geht immer noch nicht ...


----------

